# "Mignardise"



## nicholas (Jul 22, 2004)

Hey you guys, I was randomly browsing for petit fours and different large scale dessert presentation and I came across this term, "Mignardise".

It's used like this: "Mignardise of "Vietnamese Coffee". It's a recipe by Chef Edward Lee and it involves layers of condense milk, chocolate mousse and a top layer of espresso jelly.

I did a search, and the definition for it is "delicate fondling". 

Question is, what kind of desserts/petit fours are associated with the word "Mignardise"?

Is it used exclusively with desserts like the one described above?


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Basically small, dainty and complicated cookies/pastries that would be served with coffee after a meal. 
Alot of Chefs use the word interchangeably with "petit-four", but for me petit four is cake based and almost always glazed with fondant.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Nicholas,
As I know mignardise and friandise, they are served as the meal (including dessert) is ending with coffee. As foodpump says. One bite confections that have a great flavor but not overwhelming as to detract from the meal. Just my preference, I would not include Amer. petite fors.
The variety is endless, petite cookies, truffles,etc.,usually paired with the meal. 
I have served petite fors made with frangiapan,marzipan,fondant.
HTH
Pan


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Foodpump, there are 2 types of petit fours: sec and glace. glace is what you are referring to, and these are what most people think of when they think of petit fours. However, petit fours sec include mignardise and friandise, and are little cakes and cookies without glaze (or dry, as it were). Mignardise are smaller.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

remember the sweet snacky treats we had at Craft? caramel corn with coco nibs...

I've had jellies, tiny caramels, bitsy chocolates....imagine tiny mallomars. kinda like the dessert version of Amuse....one tiny bite ummmm


----------



## nicholas (Jul 22, 2004)

Thanks for the education you guys.
I suppose it's a type of petit fours eh?


----------

